# loss of power



## piglett (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, ive had an 05 xtrail 2.2 for 3 months and am havering a loss of power problem. it happens when under load ie uphill when over takeing at around 60mph in 6th gear at around 2500 rpm . take the foot off the gas and re apply it clears itself. so far fuel filter changed egr changed and intercooler changed but still looses power at same point when overtakeing uphill. any advise please.
new to the forum so will introduce myself in nebies area


----------



## piglett (Sep 7, 2015)

have done some browsing could this be the scv on fuel pump


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

i have the same problem with my new x trail T32. driven only 8000 km and facing knocking/shuddering at 2500 rpm most at lower speed around 30-50km. As soon as i release pedal and press again, its fine. I took it to the dealer and they changed the engine oil, gear oil, air and mobil filter, checked and release the car saying everything is ok. but i am still facing this once or twice a day. Also, this happens after driving for 20-30 mins. No idea, what the problem could be.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It cannot be the same problem Redwan. His X trail is 10 years older than yours, and I am assuming its a manual transmission. Going over 100 km/h uphill under load in 6 th at 2500 rpm with a facing headwind? Must be good torque in the diesel engine, but I am guessing you would be at the limits of the powerband in top gear Piglet. But have it checked.
Redwan the issue you describe is also seen in Altima and other Nissan model forums. My guess is you got a defective CVT and you will need to fight to get a replacement. Also your XTrail T32 model is almost identical to new Nissan Rogue sold here. The X trail was never sold in the US, and in Canada we only ever got the T30 Series II 2005 and 2006 models that were sold between 2004 and 2007. Hope Nissan goes to bat and fixes it for you.


----------



## redwan (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi Quad,

Thanks for your help. Unfortunately, here in Bangladesh, we dont get proper warranty if we dont buy direct from Dealer. I have imported this from Japan and so cant ask for any changes. Dealer also doesnt have the CVT parts yet! they buy only against orders. Not sure what to do as no one is confirm that the problem is with CVT only!


----------

